# Modern Snake Oil



## DevinT (Jul 27, 2013)

Are there any out there that actually work? I mean are there any products that will help with over all health or specific conditions? I've tried a few over the years with limited success. Let's hear about some that you've tried.

Hoss


----------



## Anton (Jul 27, 2013)

Grew up with lots of aunts around and god knows what they gave me... In my adult age, I did try a couple but with zero success; honestly the biggest difference for me has been eating better, and excercise has done it for me.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 27, 2013)

Black Walnut Tincture.
I am guessing Son might know about this stuff. It's a Native American thing.
Gives a bit more energy, helps with healing and gets rid of intestinal parasites.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 27, 2013)

Wild Turkey.


----------



## Drum N Baste (Jul 27, 2013)

Tried lots of different things over the years to fix different ailments. Nothing worked better than a high protein, moderate fat, low carb clean diet with lots of cardio, interval training, and good night's sleep. 

When that doesn't work... Wild Turkey.


----------



## gic (Jul 27, 2013)

If you are taking a statin, you should take co Q 10, this isn't snake oil as the research is pretty good that it is important. Fish oil capsules have a mixed record but on balance is probably a good thing

Beet juice has a very good track record and some research is it is excellent shows for circulatory problems.

Most people don't get enough Vitamin D it appears so that supplement is probably a good idea.

All this based on my reading as I am not a medical doctor!


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 27, 2013)

Clearly I'm a Wild Turkey fan, but I've found that St. John's Wort can be pretty effective for minor depression and as a sleep aid....speaking for myself only.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 27, 2013)

tablespoon of honey everyday. its antiviral, antibacterial and antifungal. works great on burns and ulcerative wounds. Been used for thousands of years by soldiers and folk healers. aloe vera the whole plant not the processed drink, awesome on burns and rashes and general overall health. My dad used to eat a silver dollar sized piece everyday and never got sick. onions, garlic and scallions, good for lowering the cholesterol and possible reducing some forms of cancer. My grandfather ate an onion like an apple everyday and he never got sick but, he also drank two fifths of whiskey everyday.lol Don't forget the yogurt.all of that beneficial flora aids in proper digestion but, studies show that beneficial gut flora can aid in the prevention of many diseases including diabetes and heart disease. Get your teeth cleaned and checked regularly, oddly enough there is alot of proof that poor tooth and gum health can in fact cause some forms of heart disease. The bacteria found in your mouth can get into the bloodstream and weaken the heart. Go to the dentist. If you get a root canal make sure they give you antibiotics and you take them all. root canals are just bacteria reservoirs.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 27, 2013)

oh yeah eat your fruits and vegetables.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 27, 2013)

I have been taking fish oil for years. Then I saw on the news a few days ago that there might be serious health threats linked to it. It seems like everything will kill you sooner or later. I would suggest staying away from processed foods, growth hormones, unnecessary antibiotics, dyes all that crap.


----------



## tkern (Jul 27, 2013)

Everything that Son said, plus Fernet Branca for minor stomach issues.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 27, 2013)

It's mostly the overuse of vitamin E. it can cause internal bleeding but, you have to use mega doses. If you stick with the recommended dose you should be fine. My DR. prescribes Omacor or lovaza which is a highly purified version of fish oil to lower my triglycerides. other then the 2 hour nosebleeds once in awhile, no issues.lol


----------



## zitangy (Jul 28, 2013)

I am very much open to....
[video=youtube;sbUtgWPBGjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbUtgWPBGjY[/video]


----------



## Twistington (Jul 28, 2013)

http://www.trickortreatment.com/

This is a great book on the subject.


----------



## Stumblinman (Jul 28, 2013)

My snake oil is Ginsing. It's good for the respiratory sys when you're like me in the mountains (I live 7K above sea and like to smoke) and in the lower helps stamina. LOL yep did good for me in the south. I just miss the vials sold in the quickie marts. I have to go to the 'health' stores for it. My fav is Siberian.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been supplementing with salmon oil, maca root and l-carnitine, recently. The research makes me believe they're good for energy, healing, strength, muscle and heart health. So far, I feel good...who knows. I always eat well and have taken salmon oil for quite some time. I believe in eating properly, avoiding processed foods and preservatives, and moving everyday. A sedentary lifestyle will kill you quick.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 31, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I've been supplementing with salmon oil, maca root and l-carnitine, recently. The research makes me believe they're good for energy, healing, strength, muscle and heart health. So far, I feel good...who knows. I always eat well and have taken salmon oil for quite some time. I believe in eating properly, avoiding processed foods and preservatives, and moving everyday. A sedentary lifestyle will kill you quick.



if there only were a snake oil that would get me off my a$$ and get exercising, I would be fine... The trouble with us big guys is that we need to exercise to get fit, but exercising is a pain because we are so unfit. Try spending a day with another person on your back all the time, that's what I am carrying around with me... Other than that, I am not a big believer in any specific potion or elixir, but as a scientist I am a firm believer in the placebo effect, so whatever works is fine  Oh, and of course healthy heating helps. 

Stefan


----------



## tkern (Jul 31, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> if there only were a snake oil that would get me off my a$$ and get exercising, I would be fine... The trouble with us big guys is that we need to exercise to get fit, but exercising is a pain because we are so unfit. Try spending a day with another person on your back all the time, that's what I am carrying around with me... Other than that, I am not a big believer in any specific potion or elixir, but as a scientist I am a firm believer in the placebo effect, so whatever works is fine  Oh, and of course healthy heating helps.
> 
> Stefan



Watch Rocky once a day while drinking a pot of coffee.


----------



## eshua (Jul 31, 2013)

There is a reason we do double blind studies, Placebos work. 

Mine right now is creatin. 

tbh loud music and caffeine probably does a lot more to help my workouts, but I love a magic bullet just like anyone else.


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 1, 2013)

I always thought this stuff was a bunch of hokum until I took my cat to a holistic vet. I saw much better results with some of the "snakeoil" the holistic vet used than the traditional drugs used by previous vets. I figure there's not much of a placebo effect with a cat, so some of the nontraditional treatments do seem to work--at least on a sample size of one cat.

I've found apple cider vinegar and Vick's Vaporub seem to work better on ringworm than some of the antifungals.


----------



## Talim (Aug 1, 2013)

Saw a pbs show about fasting diets which I found very interesting. Basically limiting your calorie intake even just for a day once a week would improve overall health. This is the one I watched http://www.kpbs.org/news/2013/apr/02/eat-fast-and-live-longer-michael-mosley/.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 1, 2013)

My dad lived for 10 more years than he was supposed to. He did most of what the doc's. told him. But he also went nuts with the holistic medicine. One doc. with me as a witness said, "I don't know what you have been doing, but keep it up." With copd he cleared up his lungs, and stopped his heart arrhythmia. But man there is a ton of stuff I wouldn't look 2x at. Most of it won't do anything for you at all.


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 4, 2013)

Besides the huge amount of something from taking you.... my snake oil is Raspberry Ketones.


----------

